# Biken bei Roth??



## Becci (7. März 2006)

hallo zusammen!

da ich im sommer gut eine woche urlaub bei einer freundin mache und mein bike mitnehmen will wollt ich schonmal wissen, was es für schöne (touren-)strecken es bei euch so gibt...dh´s müssen net unbedingt, aber ansonsten alles andere als kleines "trainingslager" fürs 24-rennen in duisburg.
werde irgendwo in der ecke von der kaserne in roth wohnen,genaue anschrift weiß ich noch nicht, da die freundin erst runterzieht und derzeit ne wohnung sucht..

über zahlreiche antworten und vorschläge würd ich mich freuen!

gruß
becci


----------



## saalfelder (7. März 2006)

Dann besorge Dir die Karte "Fränkisches Seenland/Naturpark Altmühltal" vom Naturparkverein (ISBN 3-86038-018-4).
Die sollte für eine Woche reichen. 
Ansonsten ist der Heidenberg oder die Wälder südlich von Roth zu empfehlen. Im Nordosten gibt's alles Mögliche am Ludwigskanal.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (9. März 2006)

danke uwe!

vllt kann ich mich ja mal dir anschließen, wenn du zeit&lust hast..

gruß
becci


----------



## saalfelder (9. März 2006)

Klar immer. Rühr' Dich einfach, wenn Du genauere Info hast.
Allerdings werde ich Dir wohl kaum eine Hilfe sein, wenn Du Dich auf einen Marathon vorbereiten willst. Im Moment darf ich nur ganz geschmeidig fahren. Mußte schon bei der letzten Local-Runde abreißen lassen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Becci (30. März 2006)

so, hab endlich den ort erfahren wo es hingehen wird "Rednitzhembach" also an jeden in der umgebung (saalfelder eingeschlossen) werde ab dem 3.juli sehr wahrscheinlich mich dort ca eine woche rumtreiben


----------



## saalfelder (30. März 2006)

Hembach? Liegt streckentechnisch ideal. Da kann Dich Showman über den Heidenberg jagen.  

Gruß
Uwe - grad_mit_Seuche_daheimliegend


----------



## Becci (30. März 2006)

ich lass mich ja mal überraschen..heidenberg?wirklich berg oder "huggel" wie hier im pott?

gute besserung!!!!


----------



## saalfelder (30. März 2006)

Nene, nix mit Huckel.  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/235957
Es gibt für jeden was zum Fahren. Auch wenn es längere Zeit trockenes Wetter hat, ist es dort trotzdem immer feucht.

Und wenn Du a weng Tschaka-Training brauchst, kannst Du Dich hier melden: http://www.hubert-schwarz.com/target-3.asp?ID=3


----------



## DaHype (31. März 2006)

ich komm aus Hilpoltstein... und freu mich wieder tierisch auf Frühlingsbiken... und würd gern gemeinsame Touren fahren, kann dich da gern mal mitnehmen!

mfg Dirk


----------



## Becci (31. März 2006)

.Slayer. schrieb:
			
		

> ich komm aus Hilpoltstein...


wo ist denn das?

wie gesagt ich bin (erstmal)nur im sommer bei euch "unten"..

dürft euch dann schonmal schöne touren für eine ruhrpottlerin aussuchen


----------



## DaHype (31. März 2006)

das ist 10 km Südlich von Roth!

bin aber noch zärtliche 16 Jahre 

mfg Dirk.. 

ps: würdest du mir den Zeitraum verraten wann du unten bist.. welches Bike du hast und wie lange fährst du schon??!?!  fragen über fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (31. März 2006)

ich darf ja meine zeit in einem netten ort namens Rednitzhembach verbringen, sieht in meinen augen etwas nach "dorf" aus ;-)

meinst du das mich das stört wie alt/jung meine begleiter sind?ich mag fahren, mehr nicht..tztz..was nu schon wieder gedacht wird...

ganz sicher steht die zeit noch nicht aber ich hab ab dem 3.juli 2 wochen urlaub und in der zeit werd ich nach bayern fahren..
mein bike..mhm..
ne großbaustelle mit nem columbusrahmen,stolze 15kg leicht :-D
nein im ernst,hab nix besonderes derzeit,das jetzige hat schon ne manitou gabel bekommen und avid-vbreaks..schaltung wird wohl auch bald erneuert..
evtl hab ich bis juli was neues,hab da verschiedene angebote die ich mir angucken werde..


----------



## Beelzebub (31. März 2006)

ach ja rednitzhembach da hab ich 20jahre gewohnt und habs mittlerweile doch 5km weiter geschafft. 3.7.........da müsste ich noch hier sein bevor es in den urlaub geht. abends und/oder an dem wochenende hätte ich sicher zeit. melde dich mal PM.


----------



## Didi123 (3. April 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> [...]ich darf ja meine zeit in einem netten ort namens Rednitzhembach verbringen, sieht in meinen augen etwas nach "dorf" aus ;-)



Hee, mal halblang...! Dorf?!

Rednitzhembach ist immerhin eine Großgemeinde, die sich das "ländliche Flair" bewahren konnte...!  
...und so ziemlich die wirtschaftlich erfolgreichste in ganz Deutschland...!!

Ich bitte dies zu beachten...
(Abends kannst Du ja in Nürnberg weggehen...)

Ein Ex-Rednitzhembacher (vorübergehend ausgewandert, auch 5 km weiter)


----------



## Becci (3. April 2006)

war doch nicht böse gemeint!nur als kind des ruhrpotts bin ich andere "dimensionen" gewohnt 
weiß wohl auch inzwischen einiges über rednitzhembach...und freu mich schon auf meinen aufenthalt bei euch!!

gruß
becci


----------



## Maeggus (16. April 2006)

Hy "Ruhrpottkind"

wenn du zeit,lust und bock hast; wir treffen uns immer Mittwochs um 18Uhr in Schwabach (2KM von R`hembach) am Eschenbachgymnasium und biken ca. 2,5 - 3 Std in der gegend umher (Heidenberg; Glaserberg etc...) sind aber keine CC-racer 

bis zum sommer

Maeggus


----------



## Eric_SC (18. April 2006)

Dazu , immer Mittwochs in Schwabach wollte ich auch einladen.

Gruß Eric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becci (18. April 2006)

besten dank,ich denke ich werde viel zum biken bei euch kommen  und vllt bleib ich doch ein paar tage länger...


----------



## saalfelder (18. April 2006)

Becci schrieb:
			
		

> [..] vllt bleib ich doch ein paar tage länger...



Genau. S'is nämlich richtich schee bei uns, obwohl ich ja auch a Zuagreister bin.  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Becci (13. Juni 2006)

..da haben wir den mist...das mit meinem urlaub klappt net so wie es hätte sein sollen,wäre auch zu schön gewesen 

danke auf jeden fall für die ganzen angebote zum mitfahren!wenn ichs denn doch mal schaffen sollte in eure ecke zu kommen meld ich mich!

gruß becci


----------

